# Saskatoon places to live



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi All,

Please can anyone tell me what the Parkridge, Silver Heights, Confederation Park areas of Saskatoon are like to settle with a young family and if anyone knows what the elementary schools are like in those areas I would be very greatful.

Thanks

Rxx


----------

